# Which way should kitchen cabinets open???



## ncoppola09 (Dec 11, 2006)

I think two of our upper kitchen cabinets were mixed up...they are on either side of the range hood but i think they open the wrong way, how should it be?? I was thinking that if it's on the right of the range it should open left to right and vice versa on the left side. I don't really know if this is correct it just seems odd the way they are now, the one on the right opens right to left and vice versa on the left side. I think once we add the hardware it will look kinda strange, is it possible to fix this by just moving the doors since i really doubt we can take down both cabinets???


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

ncoppola09 said:


> I think two of our upper kitchen cabinets were mixed up...they are on either side of the range hood but i think they open the wrong way, how should it be?? I was thinking that if it's on the right of the range it should open left to right and vice versa on the left side. I don't really know if this is correct it just seems odd the way they are now, the one on the right opens right to left and vice versa on the left side. I think once we add the hardware it will look kinda strange, is it possible to fix this by just moving the doors since i really doubt we can take down both cabinets???


You are right in your first impressions and thinking ....That set up you currently have is wrong....

You should move the doors. By the sounds of it, the knobs and hinges can stay where they are in the doors (no need to move the hardware), when you swap them around....


----------



## ncoppola09 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks alot, we actually don't have the hardware on yet, so I can just move the doors?? whew, that's an easy fix. Another question...if i put just knobs on the upper cabinets how far up should they go?? And what is the process of putting them on?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Actually, there are no set rules as to placement of knobs.

But here's a starting point:
On modern style cabinet doors, 'knob' style pulls may be places about 1 1/2" to 2" from each of the edges (Side and bottom of the door).....

If using 'handle' style pulls, rather than 'knobs':
Placed horizontally: You could center them 2" to 4" from the bottom of the door and about 2" from the side edge of the door.

Placed Vertically: They can be centered on the side 'rail' of the cabinet that runs vertically...and about 2" from the side edge of the door.

Additionally, if you have alot of knobs/pulls to install, you really should either:
build a 'jig' (template jig)...with pre drilled holes for the knobs...
... or you can even purchase an acrylic jig at one of the large home stores. 
Using a jig insures that the knobs or pulls are each placed identically onto each door panel ...


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

ncoppola09 said:


> I think two of our upper kitchen cabinets were mixed up...


You may be able to remove the scews that attach the upper cabinets to the wall. Then flip the cabinets and then install the screws to hold the cabinets.

How did the counter top come out?

Any photos?


----------



## ncoppola09 (Dec 11, 2006)

we're still waiting for the granite to come in, I'll take some pics tonight and post them, I'm not sure when i can post the before pics, that may take a while. I guess they just switched the doors around so the cabinet prob is fixed.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

What color/wood have you installed for the cabinets?
What color will the granite be?


----------



## ncoppola09 (Dec 11, 2006)

Our granite is being installed today!! I can't wait to see it. The cabinets are a vanilla bean glaze (they are maple cabinets that are painted an off white) the granite is called, yellow rusty it is like a goldish color with specs of black and a rusty color. I'll post pics when done.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Any photos?


----------

